# graphical sftp client



## nedry (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello, is there a good graphical SFTP client for FreeBSD 11? Currently I use WinSCP on Windows XP to upload files to my FreeBSD computer, would very much like to move entirely away from needing windows.
nedry


----------



## kpa (Nov 14, 2016)

I have used ftp/filezilla with good success.


----------



## sko (Nov 14, 2016)

Or just mount the target directory with sshfs() and use your favourite graphical file manager.


----------



## kpa (Nov 14, 2016)

sko said:


> Or just mount the target directory with sshfs() and use your favourite graphical file manager.



I haven't tried on FreeBSD 11 yet but on FreeBSD 10 the FUSE SSH filesystem never worked the way I wanted. It always errored out when traversing a large directory tree on the remote server.


----------



## Oko (Nov 14, 2016)

kpa said:


> I haven't tried on FreeBSD 11 yet but on FreeBSD 10 the FUSE SSH filesystem never worked the way I wanted. It always errored out when traversing a large directory tree on the remote server.


That is a shame but thank you for posting this very useful info. While sshfs is probably not what OP was asking for and sftp/scp!=sshfs it is definitely usable in that fashion.
One of our lab members is an avid Windows users. However I refused to enable Samba only for her (I have over 60 people in the lab). She has being using

https://www.eldos.com/sftp-net-drive/

for several years now to connect to our file server running (you guessed right FreeBSD derivative). She routinely browses directories of sizes several terabytes and larger. During all this time I would sometime preform the tests using my OpenBSD laptop as a client machine. I have never had troubles sustaining sshfs mount for days at the time and browsing very large directories.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 14, 2016)

I like the SCP-SFTP program named sysutils/gigolo


----------



## phoenix (Nov 14, 2016)

If you like the KDE desktop, you can use Dolphin for this.  In the address bar / path bar, just type  `sftp://servername/path`  to login as your current user.  If you want to login with a different user, then use `sftp://username@servername/path`

If you want to use SCP, then use `fish://` instead of `sftp://` in the above.

If you connect to the same server a lot, you can save them as Network connections.

The nice thing about KDE is that anywhere you can open a file, you can use SFTP to open remote files as if they were local.


----------

